# Egosoft - X Rebirth - How did I manage to miss this announcement?



## Epona (May 2, 2011)

I'm a bit of a newcomer to the wonder that is Egosoft's X Universe, but was converted to full fandom pretty quickly (or at least after a couple of weeks when I'd grasped the basics of how to play the damn thing!) and I just found that they've announced a new game with a projected release of Q4 this year. 

Announcement and teaser trailer here


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2011)

Wow, thread fail 

Guess it's just me then!


----------



## golightly (May 3, 2011)

Oh, give it time.  I know that there are other people who are into the X universe.  I really enjoyed X3 but I did find that it took so much time and commitment to play properly.  That's just me though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 3, 2011)

i love the idea of the game  i just think it's an epic life sink

i barly have time to study, watch anime and sleep


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2011)

I started out with Terran Conflict and my god it is a complex game, and yes a complete time sink!  But I love that about it - don't get me wrong, I enjoy a bit of "pew-pew flash bang" as much as the next person, but it's also great that there are still games being made that are really complex and require some thought and planning to get the best out of them.

They have stated for X Rebirth that it will be easier to learn the basics - which is no bad thing, given the amount of time it took me to learn even the basic functions such as... er... flying forwards without crashing into stuff... and docking etc. in Terran Conflict - but that it's still going to be hard to master the game.

The graphics look very sweet too, and although I'm not one to wet myself over graphics, looking pretty is a nice cherry on top.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2011)

Wow, thanks epona I hadn't seen that. More games for late 2011! I just hope my laptop can run it.

I still haven't used that big mod for terran conflict, have you?


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2011)

Didn't you spend 400 odd hours on it though Epona? I mean I love epic games, but when I was something like 50 hours in and hadn't even started the main quest it seemed a bit excessive.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2011)

tommers said:


> Wow, thanks epona I hadn't seen that. More games for late 2011! I just hope my laptop can run it.
> 
> I still haven't used that big mod for terran conflict, have you?



Was that the one that was mentioned in the other thread?  Haven't got round to it yet (and with all the new games coming out this year I might not for a while!)  I did try DDTC though, which was excellent.  And yes it's certainly an exciting year for me in terms of gaming, I've not been interested in this many forthcoming new releases in years!



Cid said:


> Didn't you spend 400 odd hours on it though Epona? I mean I love epic games, but when I was something like 50 hours in and hadn't even started the main quest it seemed a bit excessive.


 
I did   I really liked that about it though, I tend to enjoy games more if I can play them for months at a time.  A game I can get through in 50 hours seems short to me - brought up on lengthy strategy games and RPGs, anything shorter seems unsatisfying!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2011)

Im Tempted to go and get x3 againand actually try to play it properly , but I always got frustrated at being left at the beginning with no real type of tutorial , and tips to start please ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2011)

So I took the plunge...

Just reading the manual


----------



## golightly (May 5, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> So I took the plunge...
> 
> Just reading the manual


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with that!

Go to www.egosoft.com forums.

And maybe find the earlier thread on here.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2011)

tommers said:


> I wouldn't bother with that!
> 
> Go to www.egosoft.com forums.
> 
> And maybe find the earlier thread on here.


 
Yep this.  It's a very steep learning curve when you start out, and I learned how to play mostly by reading tips and tutorials on different aspects of gameplay written by other players.  The manual is a bit dry and not as much fun as comparing advice from the community forum.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2011)

cheers folks , i may be gone a while


----------



## Mooncat (May 6, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna have to get a new PC as Terran Conflict chugs when it gets too hectic


----------

